# Here's a Perfect Picture,



## kenny chaos (Nov 3, 2009)

don't ya think?


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes I do. What is she, 3 inches from cutting her toe off?


----------



## meathead (Nov 3, 2009)

get a helmet w/ some ear and face protection (shame to cover it up...but better than cutting it off) on her and tell her to lock her left arm out

and maybe a couple steps to your right for the next pic


----------



## crs7200 (Nov 3, 2009)

Until I FINALLY scrolled down to the replys, I never noticed that she had a chainsaw, or there was a tree   LOL


----------



## billb3 (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks like a lot of bar for branches.

I used to be able to bend over like that and work.
I'd be in pain for two weeks if I tried that, now.
Be careful, and stay limber.


----------



## meathead (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah CRS, when I read highbeam's reply, my first reaction was "what are you talking about how's she going to cut her toe off?"


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 4, 2009)

If she were to suddenly need to sit down she would end up with a nice long piece of wood in her rear end. Yeah, I said it, wood in her rear end.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 4, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> If she were to suddenly need to sit down she would end up with a nice long piece of wood in her rear end. Yeah, I said it, wood in her rear end.



She also needs ear protection.


----------



## bigtall (Nov 4, 2009)

Hot Chic with a chainsaw, WOW! And I thought a hot chic in a truck was awesome.  You are a lucky man.


----------



## kabbott (Nov 4, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Yes I do. What is she, 3 inches from cutting her toe off?



I think the camera angle is deceiving, her foot may be further away than it seems.

Anyway.... I would never get any wood cut................. ;-P


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 4, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> What is she, 3 inches from cutting her toe off?





She says that you're three inches away from ever knowing. :lol:


----------



## tutu_sue (Nov 4, 2009)

Guys, you have me laughing my a$$ off - you're killing me!!


----------



## KeepItNatural (Nov 4, 2009)

those are some fancy doc martens to be out cutting in


----------



## bigtall (Nov 4, 2009)

Doc who? Please tell me that she is au natural!


----------



## bill*67 (Nov 4, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> don't ya think?


  kenny, she has eye protection, chaps, boots, and gloves. the only things i would like to see are ear protection and a little better stance for more sure footing. feel free to send more picts. of her, preferably w/o the chaps and chainsaw.  picts.of a good looking helper are needed from time to time. i wish my helpers looked that good! :coolsmile:


----------



## adrpga498 (Nov 4, 2009)

Knarley wood, everything else is fine.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 4, 2009)

Id say she doing fine in more ways than one!


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 5, 2009)

wildbillx8 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guys here would say that she is a perfect helper. LOL


----------



## Later (Nov 5, 2009)

Daughter, wife, sister, unmarried neighbor? Your answer will determine my comment


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 6, 2009)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Daughter, wife, sister, unmarried neighbor? Your answer will determine my comment





Thank-you Sir for your show of respect.
You are to be admired.
She's just a gal who felt free to post this picture of herself
on the world wide web so all respect can go out the window.
Now please, your comments? :coolsmile:


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 6, 2009)

Back the truck up!!


----------



## Tfin (Nov 6, 2009)

Smokin'!


----------



## ihookem (Nov 13, 2009)

Is that or is that not one heck of a nice Stihl chainsaw?


----------



## Jfk4th (Nov 13, 2009)

OK after laughing really hard I had to post

You can send her westbound along the 90 into Buffalo, I have some nice logs that need to be cut and she can keep all the splits too  

Also if you look closely I think she has ear protection (plugs)

So are all the Stihl cutting hotties in Rochester NY? ;-)


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it wrong to be excited by seeing her doing that?
Is it equally as wrong to want to offer her my "wood" to handle?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 13, 2009)

Personally I think she should have short shorts and a bikini top on. She has way too much protection on.


----------



## bigtall (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, I agree. Sawdust is good for the skin.


----------



## wingsfan (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm thinking the chain is gonna need sharpening before long. I need a helper that looks like that.


----------

